# Police reports



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yesterday I was meeting some coworkers at a bar, rode my bike there and was catching my breath, waiting to feel cooler before I went inside. So I got out my phone--my nice fancy iphone that [husband] got me in December--and was reading a message, when some guy came up and asked me the time. Stupid me, looked down at my phone to check, and of course the jerk grabbed it. I threw my bike helmet at him and called him names, but this was not an effective deterrent, so there I stood, watching him run away. It is highly frustrating, by the way, being small. Bigger people can take things from you, and you cannot chase them down and pound on them as you would like.

So now I'm trying to decide whether to file a police report. Apparently this has to be done in person because I saw the guy, which strikes me as a PITA, having a cop come down to my office and all that. And it's not like they're going to blow out all their resources finding my phone, I'm not expecting to see the thing again. Is there any good reason to do this, other than helping the city have more complete crime statistics?


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have insurance on your phone you have to have a police report in order to replace it with their system.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wouldn't that have been smart, to have insurance on my phone. But I didn't. We shall blame Husband, who is in charge of the phone bill and contracts.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

Some companies won't let you do an early upgrade unless you have a police report either.  It depends on the company.


----------



## dale (Apr 9, 2013)

it seems like they could easily place something in these phones to make them impossible for a thief to resell. i bet they don't do it
just because they sell more this way from people having to replace them.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

dale said:


> it seems like they could easily place something in these phones to make them impossible for a thief to resell. i bet they don't do it
> just because they sell more this way from people having to replace them.



It's actually just the opposite.  The government is making phone companies unlock ALL phones so that they can be used on any network and not locked to just one.  If you were to open a brand new Verizon account, and after 3 months decide not to pay your bill, they would blacklist it, so that you couldn't sell the phone to someone else to use, and essentially make it an expensive paperweight until you either paid your bill or paid the early termination fee.  This government law would change all that.  They could put in a type of lojack system like some computer companies have for laptops, but thieves just have to replace the hard drive to get rid of that as well.  Criminals will always find a way.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 9, 2013)

I know that there's a Find My Phone app that would probably lead police right to it but I don't know how apps work (I have a DumbPhone(TM)) so I'm guessing you'd have had to load it on.

Maybe next time?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Some companies won't let you do an early upgrade unless you have a police report either.  It depends on the company.


Ah. Okay, will have to check into that. Thanks.



dale said:


> it seems like they could easily place something in these phones to make them impossible for a thief to resell. i bet they don't do it
> just because they sell more this way from people having to replace them.


Now that would be awesome, if you could call the phone company, and they'd remotely cause your phone to explode, covering everything nearby in a vile-smelling chemical that can only be removed by the police, after you've proven ownership.

On a more realistic note, I have learned there is an app called "Find My Phone* which allows you to use GPS to locate your phone. Of course, you have to install said app before your phone gets stolen. And no, I had not. Alas, 24 hours ago I was so sweet and naive. Now I am hardened and embittered. The next time someone asks me for the time, I will immediately respond with a kick in the shins. Actually I am pre-emptively and vengefully kicking all tall people I see from now on, just in case.


*As Foxee mentions


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not positive, but unless the thief is dumb enough to leave your SIM card in your phone, the APP won't work any longer and the phone company can no longer track your phone.  Now Lasm you could call your phone company and see if your phone is still active and where the last call originated from.  That would give you a clue to where the guy who stole it lives.  Like I already said, unless he left your SIM card in like an idiot, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

I got service to the phone suspended right away, so the phone is not active. I imagine the guy probably took it to sell rather than for his own usage, wonderful though my iTunes collection is, so probably there's nothing left to identify it by now.

I take a small pleasure in the fact that my wallpaper image was graffiti that said "YOU DESERVE LESS."


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

lasm said:


> I got service to the phone suspended right away, so the phone is not active. I imagine the guy probably took it to sell rather than for his own usage, wonderful though my iTunes collection is, so probably there's nothing left to identify it by now.
> 
> I take a small pleasure in the fact that my wallpaper image was graffiti that said "YOU DESERVE LESS."



If I remember correctly, once you buy iTunes and apps, they are saved in a database and you don't have to pay to re-download them to a new device.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> If I remember correctly, once you buy iTunes and apps, they are saved in a database and you don't have to pay to re-download them to a new device.


Yes, I'm pretty sure that's true. All the music was downloaded to my laptop first, anyway; I had a couple things in iBooks but either I'd read them or they were free. Probably didn't lose anything but a few photos as far as data. I'm gonna miss having the phone a lot, though, I can't buy a new one.

So unless the phone company gives me a reason, I'll probably skip talking to the cops.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

lasm said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that's true. All the music was downloaded to my laptop first, anyway; I had a couple things in iBooks but either I'd read them or they were free. Probably didn't lose anything but a few photos as far as data. I'm gonna miss having the phone a lot, though, I can't buy a new one.
> 
> So unless the phone company gives me a reason, I'll probably skip talking to the cops.



If you have anything of value that you don't use anymore, put it up for barter on Craig's List for a phone.  You might get lucky.  If you had AT&T if people can't afford their bill only their account gets locked, and those people will be looking to recover some money or value for the phone they can't use anymore.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, lasm. Getting robbed feels like such a violation -- it makes you feel helpless no matter how big you are. I know it's locking the barn door after the horse bolts -- but insurance is great and pretty cheap. I think ours is 3.99 a month. 

I've used it three times -- once when my phone went through the wash (I've done that twice, but learned the second time not to turn it on and let it dry out first.) Once when it fell out of my pocket on a roller coaster -- and then when I left it on the roof of my car -- thought I forgot it, and ran over it on my way back down the driveway. Obviously, insurance is a must for me.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to only recommend insurance for customers that were buying smart phones.  That was when insurance had a $50 co-pay.


----------



## patskywriter (Apr 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> … I've used it three times -- once when my phone went through the wash (I've done that twice, but learned the second time not to turn it on and let it dry out first.) Once when it fell out of my pocket on a roller coaster -- and then when I left it on the roof of my car -- thought I forgot it, and ran over it on my way back down the driveway. Obviously, insurance is a must for me.



I'll say! That reminds me of the time I nonchalantly slung my first big-girl purse over my shoulder and walked fashionably late in to my 7th-grade class so everyone could see. Naturally, when class was over, I left the poor thing behind.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I will definitely get insurance if I ever have a nice phone again. And the app thingy. For the moment I think the four-year-old flip phone will be pretty safe from depredation. :fatigue:


----------



## JosephB (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife just got rid of her old school cell phone she's had for years. Only because it wouldn't hold a charge. She thought a smart phone was an extravagance -- but I got her a "free" iPhone 4 at Verizon -- she OK'd that. Even my dad had a smart phone -- and he was 70 when he got his.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> My wife just got rid of her old school cell phone she's had for years. Only because it wouldn't hold a charge. She thought a smart phone was an extravagance -- but I got her a "free" iPhone 4 at Verizon -- she OK'd that. Even my dad had a smart phone -- and he was 70 when he got his.


That's pretty much exactly why I had an iPhone in the first place--more or less free with our Verizon plan, just had to upgrade the service. I'd been claiming I didn't need such things for like two years, then one day the Man said, "Here's your new phone," and it was constantly in my hand after that. Maybe I'm better off, though. Maybe I'll get back in touch with nature or something. I'll meditate. You can all look forward to a calmer, wiser lasm from now on.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 9, 2013)

I was imagining that my wife wouldn't put it down, so I could say I told you so. No such luck -- it rarely comes out of her purse.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 9, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I was imagining that my wife wouldn't put it down, so I could say I told you so. No such luck -- it rarely comes out of her purse.


That's good--it probably won't get stolen, then! :wink:


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2013)

lasm said:


> That's good--it probably won't get stolen, then! :wink:



Unless (knock on wood) her whole purse gets stolen.  I knew a cop that once told some ladies that if they are worried about ever getting mugged or having their purse snatched, they should have an ugly every day purse.  He said make it look so unappetizing that thieves won't want to steal it, they will think nothing of worth will be in it.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 9, 2013)

It would seem like it would be worth it to report the theft, just sayin'.


----------



## Jon M (Apr 9, 2013)

Sucks to hear that, lasm. Whatta jerk. Hope you at least got him with your bike helmet. 

And, even though I am a tall person, I approve of this new shin-kicking policy.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 10, 2013)

My daughter in law had her phone stolen in a backpack from her car while jogging and with my son she tracked the phone all over town somehow. They kept calling the cops with updates. The cops almost caught the guy and did retrieve the backpack, but without the phone which the two of them kept tracking and finally found tossed out along the freeway. True story. I think you have to do this right away though... and have a pretty dumb thief.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 10, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Sucks to hear that, lasm. Whatta jerk. Hope you at least got him with your bike helmet.


Not really, alas. I'm consoling myself with the thought that I probably have a much better life, in general, than someone who steals phones on the street. That's probably how he justifies his actions, too. So in a way, stealing my phone is an act of recognition that I am great and he is pathetic.



ppsage said:


> My daughter in law had her phone stolen in a backpack from her car while jogging and with my son she tracked the phone all over town somehow. They kept calling the cops with updates. The cops almost caught the guy and did retrieve the backpack, but without the phone which the two of them kept tracking and finally found tossed out along the freeway. True story. I think you have to do this right away though... and have a pretty dumb thief.


That's cool that your daughter-in-law got hers back! I bid mine adieu as soon as I saw the guy running.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2013)

Our car was stolen right out of our carport one night. This was several years ago and apparently at the time, this old model of Accord was sought after for parts. It was surreal -- I walked outside and thought --uh, where's the car? I kept looking out at the street and then back at the empty spot. My wife was in the kitchen right behind me, so I knew she wasn't driving it. She comes out and does the same thing -- we're looking out at the street and back like we're watching a tennis match. 

Finally it dawned on us that it had been stolen and we called the cops. Not surprisingly, they were rather nonchalant about it -- probably because we live in a county where all kinds of serious violent crime happens. I guess they have bigger fish to fry. The cop was like, yeah -- bummer. Have a nice day, y'all! And our dog, who barks her head off when anyone comes near the house night or day, snoozed right through the theft. Some watch dog.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxee said:


> It would seem like it would be worth it to report the theft, just sayin'.


 I was once taken to "Small Claims" over a lost checkbook. The owner of the check cashing establishment, was in my opinion, one of those thoroughly greedy, cynical types. She withheld evidence and threatened prior that I should settle (pay her) as she was there (court) several times a month. She did in fact have another case that day. 
The judge during our 'case' at one point lectured her that it was her civic duty to report the crime which she had not. Some months later they actually caught and prosecuted the true culprits. I know because I was contacted to be a witness.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 10, 2013)

lasm said:


> ....Is there any good reason to do this, other than helping the city have more complete crime statistics?



File the report. It would be uncomfortable for you if the phone was found at a murder scene... (There's probably a cool story in that, though. So, maybe you shouldn't file the report, just to see what the experience would be like?  )

Check your insurance policies, by the way. Some insurance policies cover personal items, like cell-phones, even though their loss is not directly associated with what was insured. It all depends on the policy. There could also be service/loss riders on the contract you signed with your provider.

Sorry to hear about your experience. The feeling of personal violation that's commonly associated with being the victim of that type of crime can be pretty hard to take.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Apr 10, 2013)

Joe, can't imagine having a whole car stolen, that would be such a hassle. My dog used to be excellent about barking at the door, but he's gone deaf and now doesn't notice at all. It's kinda funny in a sad way, I'll come home and find him asleep. When I wake him up he always looks totally startled. Probably thinks that humans have all gotten really sneaky lately, the poor guy.

Hey Morkonan, thanks for the advice. Didn't think about my phone possibly committing crimes in my absence, that is a good point. I don't feel too terribly violated, you know, there wasn't much physical contact or anything, it happened very fast. More just inconvenienced and belittled.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor old guy. It's really hard when dogs get old. We also got robbed twice when we were first married. We lived in a yet to be renovated warehouse loft -- and because the area had such an unsavory reputation, what little we had of value I kept at my folks. There was literally nothing worth stealing -- both times they just ransacked the place and left  -- we only lost a cheap stereo and a point and shoot camera. And my wife was wearing the only jewelry she had that was worth anything. That's not where we had the car stolen though. That happened in the 'burbs in a relatively safe area -- where we moved to get away from crime.


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2013)

The iPhone has a built-in GPS, as most smart-phones do. In a world as sophisticated as this, why can't the location be traced? It doesn't require millions of dollars and fifty-seven satellites. The GPS app on the iPhone 5 pinpoints the owner's location to within two inches! That is, of course, unless the thief removes the battery and SIM card, and sells the phone without them. 

If that's the case, that sucks. Sorry, lasm.


----------

